# Snowbear 1, Nemo 0.



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

My new to me ford f150 2wd did a great job with my (original) snowbear plow dealing with the 2013 Nemo Blizzard. Pretty basic - 2wd, snow tires, summer tires/wheels as ballast. Was up til about 3 plowing to stay ahead.

I didn't think the setup would have an easy time dealing with 2-4" of heavy wet snow covered with cold fluffy snow, then freezing overnight. so was plowing on the hour all night. Just did another push around 8 this morning. Plow did great!

got a (boring I know) video of a push last night Snowbear plowing (also on youtube here same video, just on youtube so you don't have to download file )

If a snowbear can deal with Nemo, must be pretty decent!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

My Snowbear is a little messed up. I think one of the mounts bent or something. It's still pretty solid and still doing the job as I continue the cleanup. Things did get rough a few times and I have some serious traction from tire chains, apparently at some point I overdid it. If I finish my yard while there's still daylight I'll get photos and such.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*snowbear plows*

got about 20" in charlestown RI
the old snowbear did ok 
put my 4x4 sierra to the test


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

who says you need a big rig and big plow.. !! 

If it can handle Nemo, can handle just about anything!


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*snowbear plows*

it works at a place were i plow we have the same truck 3/4 ton with a 8' fisher on it and he kept getting stuck but it does do the job


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

https://picasaweb.google.com/114047786535093893852/BlizzardOf2013NemoFebruary102013










Couldn't find the rubber straps I planned to use, scrambled and came up with mostly cloth bungees.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

The results:



























V-bar tracks


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Nemo didn't catch its whole beating without hitting back. Seems my mounts are bent down a little, mainly the drivers side. Tried to get pics:


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

do you think it bent? or maybe slipped in the holes? maybe loosen the holes on the mount and adjust it?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Looking at my photos I was wondering about that. I don't remember the holes being shaped for that sort of adjustment where it would be possible to merely slip in them, but I hope I'm wrong. I think I need to get off my lazy butt and go get a better look at it while there's still a little sunlight and the plow is off the truck.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

I just installed a mount on my F150, there wasn't a lot of movement, but the holes were a bit oversized and was able to wiggle it. 

worse case, take it off and oversize them yourself. 

doesn't look horrible though.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Previous owner lost the hardware. The hardware I bought was a tight fit, as I remember, but I could remember wrong. That would be great.

Does this phallus look like it needs some viagra to you?


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*snowbear plows*

my mounts came off my old s-10 i had to drill 1 new hole
my mount points up a bit and the plow goes on easer then it did on the s-10
i,ll post a couple of pictures


----------

